# Funcionamiento lampara de ozono



## keros (Ene 19, 2011)

hola. 

me he comprado un par de lamparas de ozono, segun la hoja de datos se tienen que alimentar 
de 2kv a 3kv, pero no especifica si funcionan en dc o ac.
en ac se que funciona, pero puede funcionar en dc ?

queria usar un transformador de microondas, pero es enorme.
la lampara solo consume 2 mA, si funciona en continua, podria hacerlo funcionar con 
un circuito multiplicador de voltaje partiendo de los 220vac


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 20, 2011)

Por lo que sé, pueden funcionar tanto en AC como en DC, ahora, podrías subir o indicar las características de las lámparas que compraste?


----------



## Daniele (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola: yo también tengo dudas varias sobre las lamparas de Ozono. Estoy tratando de investigar un poco el tema y estoy medio trabado. Un conocido me trajo una lampara de Ozono y no tengo idea de como se conecta. La lampara no tiene indicación alguna, simplemente se trata de una ampolla de vidrio de 31 mm de diametro por 180 mm de largo. En su interior tiene un cilindro metalico (no se de que metal es) que tendrá unos 8mm de diametro (no se puede medir sin destruir la lampara) por todo el largo de la ampolla de vidrio. En la base de la ampolla tiene una silicona aislante a modo de sello y en medio de la silicona sale un cable de unos 10 cm de largo que tiene una seccion de 1 mm2.

Por la construccion que tiene, estimo que debe funcionar con alta tensión, supongo que debe conectarse algun transformador elevador. El tema es que teniendo un solo cable de conexion, estimo que ese cable debe ir conectado a un punto del transformador, pero no se donde conectar el otro punto del transformador. Supongo que debería ir a chasis y que se debe tener que armar algun tipo de soporte metalico que sostenga la ampolla, pero no estoy seguro.

No he podido hacer que funcione, en realidad teniendo un solo cable de conexión no se donde conectar. Realizé algunas pruebas pero nada me dio resultado. Conecté ese cable a la linea (fase) de 220 y con otro cable até la ampolla lo conecté al otro punto de 220 (neutro), pero en realidad no pasó nada. 

Si alguien tiene elguna idea que me pueda orientar les agradeceria mucho.

Desde ya muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## Daniele (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola, ya se que hace mucho tiempo que este tema no se trata, pero quiero exponer las pruebas que hice y los resultados que obtuve. Espero le sean utiles a alguien.

La lampara que yo tengo tiene 25 mm de diametro y 144 mm de longitud. No tiene casquillo roscado, en su reemplazo tiene un UNICO cable de 1 mm2 de seccion que sale de un extremo aislado con silicona. Por la poca información que encontré por ahí, pude ver que la lampara debia trabajar con alta tensión, entre 2000V y 3000V. Conseguí un trafo de luces de neón para marquesinas alimentado en 220, pero el problema es que no sabia cual era la tension de salida, calculaba que debia andar por los 3000V, pero no era una certeza. Tenia que encontrar la relacion de transformación para saber que tension me entregaria el trafo cuando lo alimentara en 220. Entonces consegui una fuente de alterna con un variac que me permitia variar tension desde 0 (cero) hasta 220. Alimente el trafo con tensiones muy pequeñas (10V, 15V, 20V, etc) y le medi la salida al trafo. Realize 10 mediciones, cada una de ellas me dio una determinada relacion de transformación (Tension del secundario/Tension del primario). Con estas 10 relaciones armé un promedio y tomé ese promedio como relacion de transformacion. Con ese valor calcule que el trafo me entregaria 3188V cuando lo alimentara en 220. Por supuesto, tambien calculé varios valores intermedios de alimentacion del primario para que el trafo me entregara 2000V, 2200V, 2500V, etc. Con estos datos me dispuse a probar la lampara. Primero descubri que la lampara que yo tengo no diferia mucho de las lamparas que tienen casquillo. En éstas ultimas los 2 puntos del casquillo (el punto central y el punto donde está la rosca) están cortocircuitados internamante, por lo tanto la función del casquillo, ademas de permitir la conexión eléctrica de un solo punto, sirve para el montaje mecánico de la lampara. Mientras tanto seguia con la duda de como conectar la lampara, porque al tener un solo cable me confundía. Investigando un poco veo que algunas lamparas vienen con una malla metálica que las recubre. Ahi me di cuenta como debia conectarse la lampara, de la salida del trafo de alta hay que conectar un cable al cable de la lampara y el otro cable de salida del trafo a la malla. Es decir que hay que crear un campo electrico en todo el cuerpo de la lampara. Tomé una malla metalica de alambre de mosquitero y armé un cilindro donde metí la lampara. Ajuste este cilindro con abrazaderas (de las que se usan para mangueras) respetando una distancia de seguridad que estimé debe ser la misma (como mínimo) que el diametro que tiene la lampara (ver el adjunto) y conecté una salida del trafo al cable central de la lampara y la otra salida del trafo a la malla. Comence alimentando el trafo con 110 y fui subiendo la tension lentamente. Al llegar la salida del trafo (segun los calculos) a los 2000V empece a sentir la presencia de ozono (el olor es inconfundible). Mantuve el funcinamiento en esas condiciones varios minutos, medí la corriente del primario del trafo, muy baja: 0,1A. Apague todo y tome la temperatura de la lampara acercando la mano: temperatura ambiente. Encendi todo nuevamente y segui subiendo la tension hasta entregarle a la lampara la tension maxima que me permitia el trafo de alta, es decir 3188V. No cambiaron las condiciones, muy baja corriente en el primario del trafo y temperatura ambiente en la lampara. En el momento en que la lampara empezó a generar ozono, generó un zumbido muy bajo, que fue subiendo en volumen a medida que aumentaba la tension. Además la lampara tiende a tomar un ligero color naranja muy suave (dificil de ver) cuando está en funcionamiento, pero siempre se mantiene a temperatura ambiente y nunca se ve la presencia de arco eléctrico.

Algunos consejos: 
1) NO TOCAR NUNCA LA LAMPARA MIENTRAS ESTÁ ALIMENTADA. Si bien es muy baja corriente, recordar que el alta tensión.
2) Respetar la distancia de seguridad en el montaje de la malla metálica.
3) No exceder la tension de alimentacion para la cual está diseñada la lampara. Las que tienen un diametro menor a 40 mm soportan hasta 3000v. Las de mas de 40 mm suelen funcionar con 4000v.

Perdón por lo extenso, pero que creo que son datos útiles.

Saludos


----------



## carlosjpintos (Abr 8, 2012)

Buen día a todos, a mi entender creo que la tensión de las lámparas , no depende del diámetro de la misma, sino que depende fundamentalmente del espesor del tubo , que es de aprox. de 0,80 a 0,90 mm, el gas en su interior tiene una resistencia que es despreciable para las condiciones de funcionamiento de la misma ya que no produce grán caída de tensión debido a la tan pequeña corriente que consume la misma en el lado de alta tensión del trafo, esa tensión que cae debido a la resistencia del gas sirve para filtrar algunas frecuencias y tensiones espureas que se generan debido a que es una carga capacitiva, con el agravante de que además existe un arco eléctrico que es elque produce ozono al romper el átomo de oxigeno. gracias  c.j.p


----------



## carlosjpintos (Abr 8, 2012)

Hola Donvittorio, encantado, hace ya algunos años me interesé y epecé a incursionar en este tema, es  atrapante ya que involucra a una cantidad muy grande de conceptos teóricos que no siempre se aplican en la práctica, es por eso que muchas veces tenemos que incursionar en el empirismo producto de la pràctica en el taller y de la práctica diaria, tema que da para discutir por mucho tiempo , saludos a todos los que deseen participar de este foro y cualquier interrogante me encantaria poder debatirlo y desarrollarlo en toda su magnitud, compartiendo experiencias con los colegas amigos , un abrazo C.J.P


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 8, 2012)

Algunas lámparas usan un tubo interno conductor, pero otras usan un tubo lleno de gas argón o neón como conductor. Todas usan el mismo principio, con alta tensión de alterna para que se produzca un campo eléctrico entre la regilla y el interior. Esa descarga eléctrica produce la ruptura del oxígeno del aire y lo transforma en ozono O3. El zumbido que hacen es procucido por la descarga eléctrica. Hace mucho tiempo (Quizás principios del siglo pasado) había unos aparatos portátiles que producían alta tensión y alta frecuencia, tenía unos tubos con distintas formas, con un solo conductor, que se pasaban sobre la piel y esta hacía de segundo electrodo encendiendose el neon y produciendo ozono sobre la piel. Fijensé que modernamente tambien se usa la ozonoterapia. Es decir que el método es viejo.


----------



## Daniele (Abr 9, 2012)

Este post se ha puesto bueno. Existen tratamientos médicos con ozono (la ozonoterapia) pero mi consejo es que se tenga cuidado con esto, el exceso de ozono es perjudicial. Debe ser recetado y controlado por un médico.

Saludos


----------



## carlosjpintos (Abr 9, 2012)

Hola Aquileslor, estoy de acuerdo con lo expuesto, si las làmparas tambien pueden estar libres de gas inerte, normalmente ese tipo de làmparas están construidas por dos mallas , la exterior y la interior, ya que el aire u oxígeno a ozonizar pasa primero por la cara interna y luego por la externa, a veces en vez de malla interna se le pne un electrodo macizo de chapa de un material inoxidable, lo que pasa que la descarga es más agresiva ya que el gas limita mucho los efectos transitorios derivados de la descarga corona, por lo que el transformador debe estar mejor aislado entre espiras de alta tensión, si ese método de ozonoterapia se usa en dermatología, para tratar efectos seborreicos, ya que el o3 entre otras cosas oxida a las grasas y evita la seborrea, tambien se fabrica oleozono, que es una terapia similar, que consiste en emulsionar con el o3 aceite de girasol, esto sirve como urguento para tratar gran variedad de patologías, este es un desarrollo Cubano investigado en el centro nacional de ozonoterapia de ese país. gracias c.j.p


----------



## jonrojas (Ago 10, 2013)

carlosjpintos dijo:


> Hola Donvittorio, encantado, hace ya algunos años me interesé y epecé a incursionar en este tema, es  atrapante ya que involucra a una cantidad muy grande de conceptos teóricos que no siempre se aplican en la práctica, es por eso que muchas veces tenemos que incursionar en el empirismo producto de la pràctica en el taller y de la práctica diaria, tema que da para discutir por mucho tiempo , saludos a todos los que deseen participar de este foro y cualquier interrogante me encantaria poder debatirlo y desarrollarlo en toda su magnitud, compartiendo experiencias con los colegas amigos , un abrazo C.J.P



buenas noches soy nuevo en este foro y me gusta hacer mis experimentos, si estoy por experimentar por hacer una maquina de ozono con un transformador de microonda por que aqui en ecuador no hay transformadores de mas de 220 v, lo pien*S*o hacer con malla metales con una plancha de vidrio de 6 linea en el medio claro pegada con silicona, pero no se aque distancia ponerle las dos malla negativo y positivo me di*e*cen que el trasformador genera 12000 v, *EN*tiendo que 12000 v son muy peligroso*S*, si alg*U*ien me podria ayudar le agradeceria


----------



## Tachenk (Ago 11, 2013)

Este tipo de tranformador no te sirve para uso continuo, se calentaria y quemaria, aunque  lo cargaras a mitad de potencia que te indica, que seran unos 400W, esto es una barbaridad para un generador se Ozono. por otro lado no creo que de 12.000 V, a lo sumo 2.500V. 
Espero no equivocarme. 
Un saludo.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 11, 2013)

En este punto quiero aclarar algo. No son lámparas en realidad porqe no cuentan con un filamento que encienda. Son tubos que por su construcción producen ozono. El tubo de vidrio en realidad es el soporte de la malla exterior, que es donde se produce la descarga sobre el aire ambiente. El tubo puede estar cerrado, pero tambien funcionaría abierto y que el aire pasara por su interior, pero se necesitaría forzar la circulación del aire. Si el tubo se llena de un gas, la corriente será mayor y mas el ozono producido. hace como cincuenta años atrás philips vendía una verdadera lámpara de ozono, con un filamento que se calienta con 4 V de alterna o continua, el tamaño es como de 5 cm y redonda como las gota mignon. Produce bastante ozono pero no como los tubos de vidrio. Pero son suficientes como para despojar de olores un baño o una heladera y con ese sentido las uso todavía.


----------



## carlosjpintos (Ago 11, 2013)

Hola Jonny, cómo estás ? me llamo Carlos de Buenos Aires Rep. Argentina, bueno, te comento respecto de tú inquietud,  es verdad , el trafo del microondas entrega 2.400 volts a 50 ó 60 hz, yo diría que para esa tensión tenes que utilizar un tubo de vidrio con un espesor no mayor a 0,6 a 0,7 mm para un optimo rendimiento del tubo, el mismo se fabrica con un doble enmallado , es decir la cara interna y externa del tubo recubierto con una malla que tendría que ser de acero inoxidable , no se si queres hacer el tubo para ozonizar el aire ambiente o para otra aplicación, también podés emplear ( en caso que el ozonizador sea ambiental ) metál desplegado de aluminio, que , si bien no es lo mismo pero funciona ! , si que estoy de acuerdo que la potencia de ese trafo. supera ampliamente lo que vos necesitás , no se que cantidad en gramos necesitas que genere el tubo por hora ?, para aumentar la producción podrías conectar varios de ellos en paralelo.
respecto a los tubos con 12.000 volts, se utilizan para ese caso transformadores para lámparas de neón ,  pero si necesitás 12,000 volts, le tenés que poner uno de 10.000 v , ya que el tubo es una carga capacitiva pura, entonces se origina el efecto FERRANTI por lo cuál la tensión se incrementa al conectar la carga, además para esa tensión hay que diseñarle un cabezál aislado, ya que las descargas  que se pudiesen originar serían importantes, si queres te paso algún diseño. El tubo para 2.400 v lo podés obtener de un tubo fluorescente en desuso, le haces un isopado para retirarle el yoduro de itrio ( polvo blanco usado como conversor cromático ), creo que el espesor es de 0,8 mm , no te va a tomar temperatura con esa tensión , ya que si te pasas de tensión se pinchan y además ese vidrio no es neutro térmico ( como el conocido vidrio tipo pyrex) sinó que se conoce con el nombre de soda - cal, bueno , espero de alguna manera haber respondido tú inquietud, gracias !


----------



## jonrojas (Ago 12, 2013)

pues un señor me dijo yo le vendo un transformador da 12000 v pero no me combenci hasta que ustedes me aclara un poco de este tema y gracias por compartir sus conocimientos.
Carlos estoy de acuerdo con lo que me dices y me das una buena idea tubos de florecentes siempre los voto a la basura, por favor acláreme un poco mas, el tubo sera de 60 cm de largo?, dices maya de acero lo haga un cono y lo meto por dentro del tubo y también por fuera sin que se unan verdad, luego lo tapo o lo sello para que no entre aire por dentro sera con silicon?, luego este tubo lo coloco dentro de una caja de madera y que mas haga .....por favor si me podría pasar un plano seria un éxito gracias , Carlos


----------



## carlosjpintos (Ago 12, 2013)

Hola Jonny, si, si queres ozonizar un ambiente, por ejemplo una habitación, recortá al tubo para que sea de 40 cm aprox. su longitud,  si le pones maya interna también tenés que poner un cooler para forzar la salida del ozono generado en la parte interna del tubo ( recorda que si tiene doble maya tenes ozono de los dos lados interno y externo) , la dos mayas nunca se tienen que tocar , tenés 2.400 volts ahí ojo !, le podes poner una tapa torneada  o de silicona para aislar eléctricamente y que el terminal salga derecho por el interior del tubo, lo que te conviene hacer es poner una sola maya externa al tubo y en la cara interna papel de aluminio , , en este caso no se genera ozono en el interior ya que el aire circundante del interior no entra en contacto con el plasma formado al producirse la descarga.
En concreto una de las puntas del tubo se la sellas con un tapón plástico o lo que encuentres, a la otra le haces una perforación central para que pase el alambre ( acero inoxidable) que hace contacto con el electrodo central ( papel de aluminio)  y la sellas con silicona  y a la maya  externa la alimentas con el otro borne de alimentación del transformador. si el tubo tiene 40 cm.
la maya y el electrodo deben tener 30 cm para que exista una distancia prudencial debido a la posible formación de arcos eléctricos sobre todo los días de humedad. tudo dentro de un box, saludos  C.J.P


----------



## jonrojas (Ago 12, 2013)

carlosjpintos dijo:


> Hola Jonny, si, si queres ozonizar un ambiente, por ejemplo una habitación, recortá al tubo para que sea de 40 cm aprox. su longitud, si le pones maya interna también tenés que poner un cooler para forzar la salida del ozono generado en la parte interna del tubo ( recorda que si tiene doble maya tenes ozono de los dos lados interno y externo) , la dos mayas nunca se tienen que tocar , tenés 2.400 volts ahí ojo !, le podes poner una tapa torneada o de silicona para aislar eléctricamente y que el terminal salga derecho por el interior del tubo, lo que te conviene hacer es poner una sola maya externa al tubo y en la cara interna papel de aluminio , , en este caso no se genera ozono en el interior ya que el aire circundante del interior no entra en contacto con el plasma formado al producirse la descarga.
> En concreto una de las puntas del tubo se la sellas con un tapón plástico o lo que encuentres, a la otra le haces una perforación central para que pase el alambre ( acero inoxidable) que hace contacto con el electrodo central ( papel de aluminio) y la sellas con silicona y a la maya externa la alimentas con el otro borne de alimentación del transformador. si el tubo tiene 40 cm.
> la maya y el electrodo deben tener 30 cm para que exista una distancia prudencial debido a la posible formación de arcos eléctricos sobre todo los días de humedad. tudo dentro de un box, saludos C.J.P


 

gracias Carlos, sabes estuve tratando de cortar el tubo y no se dejo se rompe feo talves una idea para cortarlo, otra cosita, ese tubo ya listo con malla y papel de aluminio lo mete donde por que dejarlo así esta peligroso y gracias desde ya, 
Que pasa si lo dejo mas largo el tubo con la maya 50 cm, o al revés el tuvo con la maya mas corto 30 cm


----------



## carlosjpintos (Ago 13, 2013)

hola jonny, podes dejarlo más largo, lógicamente cuanto más superficie tenga la malla y el electrodo central mayor será LA PRODUCCIÓN, normalmente para una habitación el tubo debe ser de 15 cm, aproximadamente eso genera 12 mg de ozono a la hora, ya que si me paso de concentración , el ozono comienza a ser nocivo para la salud, es  por eso que un ozonizador ambiental no debe estar siempre conectado, generalmente tiene consigo un temporizador diario.
El tubo tiene que estar montado y sostenido mecánicamente por aisladores en sus extremidades a la carcaza del equipo , y nadie en forma eventual tendrá que tocarlo, para ello se pone  una protección mecánica( ventana), en donde puedo ver el tubo, pero no lo puedo tocar.
Proba de cortar el tubo con un hilo de algodón embebido en solvente dale un par de vueltas por donde quieras que se corte , encendele fuego y cuando la llama se está extinguiendo, sumergilo drásticamente en agua ! saludos C.J.P


----------



## jonrojas (Ago 13, 2013)

carlosjpintos dijo:


> hola jonny, podes dejarlo más largo, lógicamente cuanto más superficie tenga la malla y el electrodo central mayor será LA PRODUCCIÓN, normalmente para una habitación el tubo debe ser de 15 cm, aproximadamente eso genera 12 mg de ozono a la hora, ya que si me paso de concentración , el ozono comienza a ser nocivo para la salud, es  por eso que un ozonizador ambiental no debe estar siempre conectado, generalmente tiene consigo un temporizador diario.
> El tubo tiene que estar montado y sostenido mecánicamente por aisladores en sus extremidades a la carcaza del equipo , y nadie en forma eventual tendrá que tocarlo, para ello se pone  una protección mecánica( ventana), en donde puedo ver el tubo, pero no lo puedo tocar.
> Proba de cortar el tubo con un hilo de algodón embebido en solvente dale un par de vueltas por donde quieras que se corte , encendele fuego y cuando la llama se está extinguiendo, sumergilo drásticamente en agua ! saludos C.J.P




Carlos de verdad muchas gracias lo voy a hacer si todo me sale como me as explicado me e ahorrado como poco 100 dolares y es vastante, por que el tranf es el que cuesta 45 dolares gracias un saludo!


----------



## carlosjpintos (Ago 14, 2013)

Bueno Jonny, te deseo suerte en tú proyecto, saludos cordiales !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2013)

Para cortar un tubo de vidrio primero se lo marca perimetralmente con una lima fina , la marca debe quedar blancuzca , luego se le enrolla un hilo de algodón mojado con alcohol y se lo enciende.

Otra forma es una vuelta de nicrom (alambre de las estufas de cuarzo ) sobre la marca limada y conectarlo a supongamos 12V


----------



## jonrojas (Ago 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para cortar un tubo de vidrio primero se lo marca perimetralmente con una lima fina , la marca debe quedar blancuzca , luego se le enrolla un hilo de algodón mojado con alcohol y se lo enciende.
> 
> Otra forma es una vuelta de nicrom (alambre de las estufas de cuarzo ) sobre la marca limada y conectarlo a supongamos 12V



amigos del foro, como están, me llamo Jonny de Ecuador, tengo unas inquietud estaba tratando de hacer un ozonificador ya lo hice si me funciono sale el olor a osono de maravilla, pero tengo un problema el transformador es de un microonda creo que por mis calculos a de elavar los volt a 2200 a 2500 v. el problema es que se recalienta en unos 5 a 10 minutos de trabajo que no se aguanta a poner la mano a pesar de que la caja le hice de 18 x 25 y 45 de largo ademas le hice una compartision interna para que el aire que entra pase por el transformador primero enfriando lo y de hay pasa por el tubo con la malla y luego sale el ozono, como dije aquí en ecuador se usa la luz de 120 y 220 v y transformadores de mas v. no los hay, alguna idea para mejorar ese problema, desde ya les agradezco, especialmente a Carlos que me guio bien por un lado y gracias desde ya.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2013)

Probá de quitarle los dos separadores que hay entre los bobinados (para hacer espacio) y agregale espiras al primario


----------



## gulperetto (Ago 26, 2013)

carlosjpintos dijo:


> Bueno Jonny, te deseo suerte en tú proyecto, saludos cordiales !



Hola , buenas tardes, soy nuevo en el foro , la verdad entiendo poco de esto, me atreví a consultarlo ya que se desprende de lo que leo que es usted una persona muy capaz y amable , al igual que usted yo soy de argentina de la ciudad de Luján , estoy interesado en conocer datos sobre ozono , como se genera , algo vi , cuanto produce una lámpara o válvula o el elemento que se requiera , si puede trabajar continuo o si necesita pausas , en fin algunas certezas o datos. Tengo que tratar e fluentes y me hablaron del ozono , es más algún intento he hecho pero la gente con la que trate creo están viendo al igual que yo que pasa , así que ahí estaría mi consulta , le agradezco desde ya su tiempo y sepa que comparto el espíritu de estos foros y en particular es de admirar su falta de egoísmo en esto de exponer el saber . Gracias .


----------



## Daniele (Ago 26, 2013)

Para el tratamiento de efluentes se utiliza ozono, de hecho algunas curtiembres usan este método para tratar los líquidos que restan después del proceso. No se muy bien cómo es el método en sí, pero ya hay equipos del tipo estándar que hacen este trabajo. Se me ocurre que podés consultar en alguna página que hable de tratamientos de efluentes con ozono.


----------



## jonrojas (Ago 26, 2013)

gulperetto dijo:


> Hola , buenas tardes, soy nuevo en el foro , la verdad entiendo poco de esto, me atreví a consultarlo ya que se desprende de lo que leo que es usted una persona muy capaz y amable , al igual que usted yo soy de argentina de la ciudad de Luján , estoy interesado en conocer datos sobre ozono , como se genera , algo vi , cuanto produce una lámpara o válvula o el elemento que se requiera , si puede trabajar continuo o si necesita pausas , en fin algunas certezas o datos. Tengo que tratar e fluentes y me hablaron del ozono , es más algún intento he hecho pero la gente con la que trate creo están viendo al igual que yo que pasa , así que ahí estaría mi consulta , le agradezco desde ya su tiempo y sepa que comparto el espíritu de estos foros y en particular es de admirar su falta de egoísmo en esto de exponer el saber . Gracias .




el ozono se genera a un voltaje bien alto de 2000 en  adelante mientras mas alto es el voltaje mas azono se pruducira, claro el tubo o la malla que tambien se puede hacer deberan de ser mas grandes caso contrario no aguantara, por mis experimento un voltaje bajo se calienta el tranf, funciona sin ningun problema a los 5000 v en adelante, al acercar el polo negativo y positivo se crea un campom magnetico que al pasar el oxige por este estrecho se produce el ozono


----------



## gulperetto (Ago 26, 2013)

jonrojas dijo:


> el ozono se genera a un voltaje bien alto de 2000 en  adelante mientras mas alto es el voltaje mas azono se pruducira, claro el tubo o la malla que tambien se puede hacer deberan de ser mas grandes caso contrario no aguantara, por mis experimento un voltaje bajo se calienta el tranf, funciona sin ningun problema a los 5000 v en adelante, al acercar el polo negativo y positivo se crea un campom magnetico que al pasar el oxige por este estrecho se produce el ozono



Ok , hasta ahí estoy medianamente en lo que había averiguado, de hecho mañana martes tengo ubicado elementos para hacer unas pruebas , el tema es que no consigo saber o como cuantificar la producción a partir del tamaño y voltaje usado en el equipo, de todos modos iré contando o consultando para saber algo más , les agradezco a todos y particular a jonrojas por su aporte gracias .gulperetto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 26, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá de quitarle los dos separadores que hay entre los bobinados (para hacer espacio) y agregale espiras al primario


Los separadores entre los bobinados son metalicos y eses propositalmiente saturan el nucleo y travan la potencia fornida con esa saturaciõn , asi lo transformador se calienta desmasiado quando ligado por mucho tienpo mismo sin carga  y yo de pleno acuerdo con Don Dosmetros recomiendo que quite los separadores metalicos y el transfomador se calientara mucho menos .
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jonrojas (Ago 27, 2013)

Tachenk dijo:


> Este tipo de tranformador no te sirve para uso continuo, se calentaria y quemaria, aunque  lo cargaras a mitad de potencia que te indica, que seran unos 400W, esto es una barbaridad para un generador se Ozono. por otro lado no creo que de 12.000 V, a lo sumo 2.500V.
> Espero no equivocarme.
> Un saludo.



disculpe amigo, hay unos transformadores de luces de neon que son de 10000 voltios a .030 y 0,060 mini amperios me valdria ese transformador, claro quiero hacer con malla metalica con un tubo de florecente malla por dentro y por fuera sin que se topen, con ese tranformador que larco de malla necesitara ponerle, espero su respuesta gracias por su aporte señor gracias. jonrojas


----------



## dmc (Ago 27, 2013)

Hay dos formas efectivas de generar ozono, una es con lamparas UV (tipo Germicida) y otra, por efecto Corona. La lampara UV (Ultravioleta),es similar a los tubos fluorescentes salvo que en vez de ser blancos, son transparentes (NO son las Luz negra que se usaba en discotecas o boliches, por lo menos en frecuencia de emisión) y en lugar de vidrio son de cristal pero a la vista y al tacto es casi lo mismo, pueden durar (según la marca y calidad) unas 3000 horas, pero se recomiendan desechar cuando su producción de UV baje un 25 o 30 % máximo de la potencia inicial, su conexionado eléctrico es el mismo que utiliza un artefacto común fluorescente, lleva un balasto tradicional o electrónico, y al encenderse se produce una tenue luz azul (muy peligrosa ya que puede causar quemaduras en la piel y daños oculares), que esta presente aunque la lampara ya se haya "gastado" (no es indicativa de potencia) por lo que se debe usar medidores de UV adecuados. Se irradia al aire con tubos o lamparas que producen este tipo de luz ya sea directamente (Salas de operaciones, dentales etc.) o se fuerza el pasaje de aire por conductos con esta luz.
Las lamparas de efecto corona, no son lamparas en realidad, sino uno o dos electrodos encamisados en tubos de boro-silicato, bastantes gruesos, de unos 3,5 mm de pared, el de un electrodo forma con la carcasa (el otro electrodo) un circuito eléctrico donde circulan (en los industriales) unos 25000 a 30000 voltios y unos 3 o 4 (a veces más) miliamperes, el aire circula  por entre estas chispas (No salta una, sino incontables chispas) y se genera ozono. Ojo el ozono tiene una vida promedio de 30 minutos al aire libre, por lo que no se acumula, es muy toxico. En el tratamiento de aguas servidas no se lo utiliza en las etapas primarias, sino más bien casi al fin del tratamiento, luego de un buen decantamiento (con floculantes y coagulantes) y varios filtrados al agua.Cuando se lo produce industrialmente (para agua de consumo humano, fotocopiadoras, etc) por lo general se debe prever un Destructor de Ozono, para que el nivel de ozono que respiran los operarios no sea mayor a 0,1 mg/m3 si estan en turnos de 8 horas.
Producir ozono es relativamente fácil, se debe genera chispas y circular aire, y listo, tenemos ozono. Pero si el aire está húmedo también producimos varios productos (ácidos) secundarios, por lo que yo trato de usar deshumificadores.


----------



## jonrojas (Ago 27, 2013)

dmc dijo:


> Hay dos formas efectivas de generar ozono, una es con lamparas UV (tipo Germicida) y otra, por efecto Corona. La lampara UV (Ultravioleta),es similar a los tubos fluorescentes salvo que en vez de ser blancos, son transparentes (NO son las Luz negra que se usaba en discotecas o boliches, por lo menos en frecuencia de emisión) y en lugar de vidrio son de cristal pero a la vista y al tacto es casi lo mismo, pueden durar (según la marca y calidad) unas 3000 horas, pero se recomiendan desechar cuando su producción de UV baje un 25 o 30 % máximo de la potencia inicial, su conexionado eléctrico es el mismo que utiliza un artefacto común fluorescente, lleva un balasto tradicional o electrónico, y al encenderse se produce una tenue luz azul (muy peligrosa ya que puede causar quemaduras en la piel y daños oculares), que esta presente aunque la lampara ya se haya "gastado" (no es indicativa de potencia) por lo que se debe usar medidores de UV adecuados. Se irradia al aire con tubos o lamparas que producen este tipo de luz ya sea directamente (Salas de operaciones, dentales etc.) o se fuerza el pasaje de aire por conductos con esta luz.
> Las lamparas de efecto corona, no son lamparas en realidad, sino uno o dos electrodos encamisados en tubos de boro-silicato, bastantes gruesos, de unos 3,5 mm de pared, el de un electrodo forma con la carcasa (el otro electrodo) un circuito eléctrico donde circulan (en los industriales) unos 25000 a 30000 voltios y unos 3 o 4 (a veces más) miliamperes, el aire circula  por entre estas chispas (No salta una, sino incontables chispas) y se genera ozono. Ojo el ozono tiene una vida promedio de 30 minutos al aire libre, por lo que no se acumula, es muy toxico. En el tratamiento de aguas servidas no se lo utiliza en las etapas primarias, sino más bien casi al fin del tratamiento, luego de un buen decantamiento (con floculantes y coagulantes) y varios filtrados al agua.Cuando se lo produce industrialmente (para agua de consumo humano, fotocopiadoras, etc) por lo general se debe prever un Destructor de Ozono, para que el nivel de ozono que respiran los operarios no sea mayor a 0,1 mg/m3 si estan en turnos de 8 horas.
> Producir ozono es relativamente fácil, se debe genera chispas y circular aire, y listo, tenemos ozono. Pero si el aire está húmedo también producimos varios productos (ácidos) secundarios, por lo que yo trato de usar deshumificadores.



gracias el aporte esta buenazo, pero preguntaba si me vales esos transformadores de luz de neon de 10000 v, y si seria bueno poner maya al rededor de un troso de tubo florecente, cuanto de largo...... gracias





daniel lopes dijo:


> Los separadores entre los bobinados son metalicos y eses propositalmiente saturan el nucleo y travan la potencia fornida con esa saturaciõn , asi lo transformador se calienta desmasiado quando ligado por mucho tienpo mismo sin carga  y yo de pleno acuerdo con Don Dosmetros recomiendo que quite los separadores metalicos y el transfomador se calientara mucho menos .
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollos !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



esto esta muy interesante, pero no logro entender bien cuales separadore,  pues eso me pasa ami el transf. calienta mucho, yo pensaba que esra la malla que estaba muy grande la reduje dos tercera parte y lo mismo esta de caliente, agradecia un diagrama para entenderlo mejor, de verdad gracias espero su respuesta


----------



## dmc (Ago 27, 2013)

Hay 2 tipos de transformadores para neón, uno tradicional (con chapas y bobinas de cobre) y otros electrónicos más pequeños y livianos, de distintas potencias (o largo como dices) todo dependerá del uso que quieras darle, y si, ambos tipos te sirven. 
Por mis experiencias, no te recomendaría el uso del vidrio de los tubos fluorescentes por que, son demasiado delgados (no tienen paredes gruesas) entonces, cuando la tensión es alta y la potencia también, tienden a "pincharse", es decir toda la energía del equipo escapa en una sola chispa, esto no afecta, por lo general, al equipo generador en si, pero la generación de ozono cae mucho (al 10 o 20%) es por eso que comente que usan boro-silicato de 3,5 mm de pared y de una pulgada +/- de diámetro por ejemplo y la malla que va alrededor es de acero inoxidable del 80 al 50 % (es la cantidad de agujeros por cm o pulgadas de la malla)  por dentro (como electrodo) podes colocarle una hoja también de acero inoxidable delgada (0,2 mm) enrollada en su interior formando un solo núcleo y conectadas a los cables de alta tensión, través de tornillos y tuercas de acero inoxidable. Hay otros sistemas, según la aplicación que quieras. Si quieres usar un electrodo sólido, tenes que tener en cuenta el centrado de la pieza, en el tubo del vidrio ya que donde este descentrado o con alguna rugosidad tiende a producirse una chispa más fuerte, y termina perforando el vidrio y baja la producción de ozono.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2013)

jonrojas dijo:


> gracias el aporte esta buenazo, pero preguntaba si me vales esos transformadores de luz de neon de 10000 v, y si seria bueno poner maya al rededor de un troso de tubo florecente, cuanto de largo...... gracias
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mire con mucha atenciõn entre los dos bobinados ( el primario de 110 o 220 Vac conforme la  Red local) y el secundario (2000 Vac que alimenta la Magnetron), hay de los dos lados unas chapas de hierro entre los bobinados  que deven sener quitadas pero con mucho cuidado para no se molestar los bobinados y asi dañarse el transformador acaso ronpendo lo hilo que es enpleado para construir la bobina.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jonrojas (Ago 28, 2013)

dmc dijo:


> Hay 2 tipos de transformadores para neón, uno tradicional (con chapas y bobinas de cobre) y otros electrónicos más pequeños y livianos, de distintas potencias (o largo como dices) todo dependerá del uso que quieras darle, y si, ambos tipos te sirven.
> Por mis experiencias, no te recomendaría el uso del vidrio de los tubos fluorescentes por que, son demasiado delgados (no tienen paredes gruesas) entonces, cuando la tensión es alta y la potencia también, tienden a "pincharse", es decir toda la energía del equipo escapa en una sola chispa, esto no afecta, por lo general, al equipo generador en si, pero la generación de ozono cae mucho (al 10 o 20%) es por eso que comente que usan boro-silicato de 3,5 mm de pared y de una pulgada +/- de diámetro por ejemplo y la malla que va alrededor es de acero inoxidable del 80 al 50 % (es la cantidad de agujeros por cm o pulgadas de la malla)  por dentro (como electrodo) podes colocarle una hoja también de acero inoxidable delgada (0,2 mm) enrollada en su interior formando un solo núcleo y conectadas a los cables de alta tensión, través de tornillos y tuercas de acero inoxidable. Hay otros sistemas, según la aplicación que quieras. Si quieres usar un electrodo sólido, tenes que tener en cuenta el centrado de la pieza, en el tubo del vidrio ya que donde este descentrado o con alguna rugosidad tiende a producirse una chispa más fuerte, y termina perforando el vidrio y baja la producción de ozono.


 
excelente señor Quote gracias por su magnifica explicacion, una cocita mas con ese transf de 10000 v a 0.030 ma que largo de tubo con malla le pondre o como dice una hoja de acero inoxidable o da lo mismo el porte, o la producion de ozono es mas  mientras mas largo sea o el transf se recalentara, gracias por podo su buen aporte y espro su respuesta gracias .Jonrojas





dmc dijo:


> Hay 2 tipos de transformadores para neón, uno tradicional (con chapas y bobinas de cobre) y otros electrónicos más pequeños y livianos, de distintas potencias (o largo como dices) todo dependerá del uso que quieras darle, y si, ambos tipos te sirven.
> Por mis experiencias, no te recomendaría el uso del vidrio de los tubos fluorescentes por que, son demasiado delgados (no tienen paredes gruesas) entonces, cuando la tensión es alta y la potencia también, tienden a "pincharse", es decir toda la energía del equipo escapa en una sola chispa, esto no afecta, por lo general, al equipo generador en si, pero la generación de ozono cae mucho (al 10 o 20%) es por eso que comente que usan boro-silicato de 3,5 mm de pared y de una pulgada +/- de diámetro por ejemplo y la malla que va alrededor es de acero inoxidable del 80 al 50 % (es la cantidad de agujeros por cm o pulgadas de la malla)  por dentro (como electrodo) podes colocarle una hoja también de acero inoxidable delgada (0,2 mm) enrollada en su interior formando un solo núcleo y conectadas a los cables de alta tensión, través de tornillos y tuercas de acero inoxidable. Hay otros sistemas, según la aplicación que quieras. Si quieres usar un electrodo sólido, tenes que tener en cuenta el centrado de la pieza, en el tubo del vidrio ya que donde este descentrado o con alguna rugosidad tiende a producirse una chispa más fuerte, y termina perforando el vidrio y baja la producción de ozono.


 
excelente señor Quote gracias por su magnifica explicacion, una cocita mas con ese transf de 10000 v a 0.030 ma que largo de tubo con malla le pondre o como dice una hoja de acero inoxidable o da lo mismo el porte, o la producion de ozono es mas  mientras mas largo sea o el transf se recalentara, gracias por podo su buen aporte y espro su respuesta gracias .Jonrojas





daniel lopes dijo:


> Mire con mucha atenciõn entre los dos bobinados ( el primario de 110 o 220 Vac conforme la  Red local) y el secundario (2000 Vac que alimenta la Magnetron), hay de los dos lados unas chapas de hierro entre los bobinados  que deven sener quitadas pero con mucho cuidado para no se molestar los bobinados y asi dañarse el transformador acaso ronpendo lo hilo que es enpleado para construir la bobina.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.




disculpe ahi le mando una imagen para ver que es lo que le puedo sacar, derrepente lo valla a dañar, gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2013)

jonrojas dijo:


> excelente señor Quote gracias por su magnifica explicacion, una cocita mas con ese transf de 10000 v a 0.030 ma que largo de tubo con malla le pondre o como dice una hoja de acero inoxidable o da lo mismo el porte, o la producion de ozono es mas  mientras mas largo sea o el transf se recalentara, gracias por podo su buen aporte y espro su respuesta gracias .Jonrojas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira con mucho cuidado y atencciõn entre los devanados hay un tercero enrolamiento de hilo ayslado plastico color rojo con 2 o 3 espiras donde ese originalmiente es empleado a alimentar lo filamiento de la Magnetron y genera entre 3 o 4 VAC, y ese hilo puede sener quitado y entre los dos enrolamientos hay una ayslaciõn de papel barnizado mas unas chapitas de hierro separando los , una de cada lado de lo entrehierro , son esas que usteds tiene que tentar quitar .
espero tener sido claro en mis explanaciones, qualquer duda adicional contesteme e y tentamos novamiente quitar tu dudas.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## jonrojas (Ago 28, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Mira con mucho cuidado y atencciõn entre los devanados hay un tercero enrolamiento de hilo ayslado plastico color rojo con 2 o 3 espiras donde ese originalmiente es empleado a alimentar lo filamiento de la Magnetron y genera entre 3 o 4 VAC, y ese hilo puede sener quitado y entre los dos enrolamientos hay una ayslaciõn de papel barnizado mas unas chapitas de hierro separando os ( una de cada lado de lo entrehierro , son esas que usteds tiene que tentar quitar .
> espero tener sido claro en mis explanaciones, qualquer duda adicional contesteme e y tentamos novamiente quitar tu dudas.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel lopes.



listo voy hacer precisamente como me dice ok y gracias Daniel


----------



## jonrojas (Ago 29, 2013)

si señor ya le saque las plaquitas de metal y de verdad calienta un poco menos antes me llegaba a los 10 m. hoy 15 minutos tengo que apagarlo por que se calienta demaciado y gracias por el buen aporte, por otro lado estuve consultando como hacer un tubo de ozono mas perfectamente y me encontré con esto, //googledrive.com/host/0BygW0Qr8N-jNVzlKT3ItUG1VVkk/Spanish/Pages/Actualizaciones.html).  claro no vamos hacerlo perfecto pero hay muchas ideas que podemos poner en practica, les rogaría que comente como les va con esta pagina, pues nueva mente gracias por los panas que aporta en este tema.


----------



## jonrojas (Ago 30, 2013)

disculpen este es el enlace.........(https://googledrive.com/host/0BygW0Qr8N-jNVzlKT3ItUG1VVkk/Spanish/Pages/Actualizaciones.html=


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2013)

Te faltó una parte !



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá de quitarle los dos separadores que hay entre los bobinados (para hacer espacio) *y agregale espiras al primario*


----------



## jonrojas (Sep 2, 2013)

disculpe, cuantas espiras o vueltas le doy, creo que me va dar mas voltaje cuanto voltios me daria, el alambre devera ser del mismo o uno similar de grueso, y al final de darle las bueltas lo pintaria con varnis o no



el transformador esta conectado a 120 v. le podria poner un fusible? de cuantos amperios por que le puse uno de 5 amperios y se quemo al minuto de funcionamiento. desde ya muchas gracias por su gran aporte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2013)

Unas 100 espiras de alambre igual al del primario , la salida dará un poco menos de tensión pero el transformador no calentará. Luego que lo hayas  probado podés barnizarlo con barniz para bobinados.


----------



## jonrojas (Sep 3, 2013)

al ponerle las espiras 100 de cuantos metros estamos hablando para comprar de acuerdo a lo que necesito, una cosa mas no importa que las dos bobinas se topen o le pongo un papel para separarlas. gracias señor por su aporte. saludo cordiales. Jonrojas



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Unas 100 espiras de alambre igual al del primario , la salida dará un poco menos de tensión pero el transformador no calentará. Luego que lo hayas  probado podés barnizarlo con barniz para bobinados.



al ponerle las espiras 100 de cuantos metros estamos hablando para comprar de acuerdo a lo que necesito, una cosa mas no importa que las dos bobinas se topen o le pongo un papel para separarlas. gracias señor por su aporte. saludo cordiales. Jonrojas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2013)

Dale una vuelta , medila y multiplicala por un poco mas de 100 , digamos por 120.

Ponele algún papel para separarlo del primario y ten mas cuidado de separarlo del secundario.

Cuando lo conectes ponele una lámpara serie e inviertes la conección a ver cual es la correcta.

Saludos !


----------



## jonrojas (Sep 3, 2013)

ok mas que claro gracias señor voy hacer tal y cual, un saludo.

jonrojas !!!!!.


----------



## becman (Feb 27, 2015)

Hola a todos. Estoy leyendo consumo interés lo que han escrito y me gustaría saber si han experimentado algo más sobre el tema. De hecho estoy intentando crear un circuito electrónico para  reemplazar al transformador. >Alguien ha hecho algo? Alguno de ustedes ha probado algún tipo de circuito? Muchas gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## DelaRenta (Abr 6, 2015)

Hola amigos, todos hablan de kv, pero hay algo que no se en realidad si estoy bien o estoy mal, empezare a hablar con el tema de los ma, por lo poco o bastante que he leído, el ozono de forma a partir de 30 ma, a menos amperaje ya no aguanta tanto para la lluvia de electrones que se forma para generar ozono, a un amperaje de menos de 30 ma, solo es un ionizador no un ozonificador, estoy bien o estoy mal????

igual se que la mayoría lo hace con AC vuelvo a retomar la pregunto que llevo ala creación de esta genial debate, En verdad se puede usar DC como el de un flyback para el oznonificador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2015)

DelaRenta dijo:


> igual se que la mayoría lo hace con AC vuelvo a retomar la pregunto que llevo ala creación de esta genial debate, En verdad se puede usar DC como el de un flyback para el oznonificador?


 

La primera pregunta no se si figura , pero la segunda si fué tratada , así que a LEER


----------



## DelaRenta (Abr 6, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La primera pregunta no se si figura , pero la segunda si fué tratada , así que a LEER



Lei todo, solo contestaron 2 personas y dijeron que "parece" ser que si funcionaba con DC, de ahí el debate se fue al lado del espesor de dieléctrico.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2015)

DelaRenta dijo:


> Lei todo, solo contestaron 2 personas y dijeron que "parece" ser que si funcionaba con DC, de ahí el debate se fue al lado del espesor de dieléctrico.



¿ Y tu que opinas ?, ¿ Que investigaste ?


----------



## DelaRenta (Abr 6, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y tu que opinas ?, ¿ Que investigaste ?



Por lo que he ledio para generar realmente ozono se necesitan estas cosas

1- generar un arco de mas de 2kv
2- le frecuencia debe ser de mas de 5khz
3.-Se necesita mantener el generador es decir el cilindro donde se coloquen lo electrodos o una temperatura baja de preferencia a menos de 50°c  por lo que poner un ventilador debería de ser si o si. ya que a mas temperatura empiezan haber perdidas en la producción.

4.- los materiales para trabajar con el ozono son estos
Silicón....................... Excelente
A. Inoxidable 316 ........Excelente 
Viton .........................Excelente
Titanio ......................Excelente
Teflón....................... Excelente
Tungsteno.................. Excelente
Vidrio........................ Excelente
Cobre......................... Bueno
Bronce..................... Bueno
PVC ..........................Bueno
Aluminio ........................Bueno

6. NO ESTOY SEGURO DE ESTO: el ozono se empieza a generar a mas de 30 ma, a menor corriente ya no es ozono, pasa a ser un ionizador

aun que revisando el trabajo de tesis

muestra esta tabla

 Principales características de las microdescargas del 
Duración .................1-10 ns
Radio del filamento .....0.1 mm
Corriente máxima .......0.1A 
Densidad de corriente ...........100-1000 A/cm2
Carga total......................... 100-1000 pC
Densidad del electrón ...........1014-1015 cm-3
Energía del electrón .............1-10 eV
Temperatura del gas .............25-100 ºC 


7,. tampoco estoy seguro que sea obligatorio usar CA, aun que en todos los prototipos y diagramas de generadores usan el CA

La norma mexicana NOM-020-SSA1-1994 [SSA05], establece que no se debe rebasar el límite
máximo normado de 0.11 ppmv, en una hora, una vez al año, en periodos de tres años. 

Límites permitidos 
Son recomendados para áreas de trabajo los siguientes niveles máximos de ozono en el ambiente. 

• 0.05 ppmv trabajo pesado 
• 0.08 ppmv trabajo moderado 
• 0.10 ppmv trabajo ligero 

Tabla 3.1 Espesores comerciales y rigidez dieléctrica de la mica 

Espesores comerciales de la mica (mm).....Rigidez dieléctrica(fabricante) ....Voltajepicomáximo 
                                                                                                     recomendado (Vp                       max)
0.2..............................................................18kV ......................................9kV
0.3...............................................................27kV...................................13.5kV
0.5................................................................45kV ................................22.5kV

es lo que he ledio y puedo aportar por ahora


----------



## dmc (Abr 7, 2015)

DelaRenta, se habla de Kv porque, por el método de fabricación utilizado (efecto corona) se necesita crear unas descargas eléctricas (chispas) ya, que en el instante que se produce la ruptura del dieléctrico, en nuestro caso el aire, se "obliga" a que el oxigeno, que normalmente tiene 2 átomos, tome uno mas formando así el ozono, esta unión no es estable o permanente (dura unos 30 minutos de acuerdo a varios factores, como humedad, temperatura, presión, etc).
Tanto con corriente continua (en realidad, pulsante) como con en la alterna se puede producir ozono, solo se necesita que "salte" una chispa, y para que ello sea efectivo debe tener unos 1000v por milímetro de separación de electrodos, por lo que la frecuencia no es un factor de determinante en la producción de ozono, pero si lo es en el circuito que seleccionamos para la elevación de tensión, si lo hacemos con transformadores tomamos los 110v o 220v a 50 o 60 Hz y lo llevamos a 10,15 o 20 Kv, por ejemplo, y si lo hacemos con una fuente conmutada hacemos lo mismo pero con una frecuencia mucho mayor (varios khz en general).
La tensión NO determina si se produce iones u ozono, lo hace la ruptura del dieléctrico (aire).
El Flyback, es en esencia una transformador, su núcleo de ferrite nos  permite trabajar a frecuencias elevadas, y se puede producir ozono perfectamente con el (amen de unas chispas   impresionantes).
Tan importante (o hasta quizás más importante) que el circuito electrónico es el reactor de ozono o los electrodos.


----------

